# Autotrail Scout -Scratch



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I have an Autotrial Scout, last week whilst in Italy I stupidly caught the near side on a low crash barrier.

The impact was only glancing and has caused no damage to the panels other than a scrape on the rounded grey panel thats below the fuel filler and starts at the back edge of the door. The bodywork is white with the standard Autotrail grey trim.

There is also a scrape on the grey painted wheel arch, the scrapes are fine scratchs in the gelcoat

Is it the sort of damage the factory would sort, or should I get a local paint shop to look at it. How well could the paintshop be able to match it, does anyone have any thoughts on using one of the smart repairers such as Chips Away or one of the companies that specializes in caravan repairs.

I am based in York can anyone recommend any good repairers 

Any thoughts woukl be appeciated 

Andrew


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Andrew

Dont know how bad it is without a photo but if it is only scratches in the gelcoat you could just polish them out a bit and see how it looks, if you have not broken through the gel it wont take any harm underneath.

Martin


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for your quick responce

There is no damage to the grp the scratches are in the gel coat.

I had meant to say that I had found a smart repairer that could of filled it and painted it. 

I contacted Autotrail asking for paint codes, or if could by paint/gelcoat from them so we could get a good match. They say that they dont supply any of the above, they suggest putting it on the insurance and they suggest in these circumstance fitting a full length ower skirt panel

Regaards


----------

